# Cheapest lures i've seen.



## Thegaff

Has any one used this site before? it seems legit.
It says free shipping world wide and some of the prices's seem extreamly low.
http://wlure.com/index.php

They even seem to have a squidgey wriggler knock off that looks pretty damn good to me.
http://wlure.com/product_info.php?cPath=83&products_id=249


----------



## Bigdyl

Just had a look n spent $16.50 for 5 lures and two spinnerbait!! Awesome thanks!


----------



## Thegaff

all good, it was just a add on the side of my facebook. I havent had a chance to buy anything yet but i think i will later today.


----------



## SharkNett

Interested to know how they perform. Also any idea what the average running depths for the HBs are?


----------



## Zonbie

I just got me some to try.............

Thanks for sharing Cobber.


----------



## foxx1

Wow at the rate in which I loose them I can now afford to buy some more, thanks for the post 8)


----------



## foxx1

Wow at the rate in which I loose them I can now afford to buy some more, thanks for the post 8)


----------



## GlenelgKiller

http://wlure.com/product_info.php?produ ... 84d8418780

WTF??? Catfish maybe


----------



## Barrabundy

How's the quality but? I'm not saying they're no good, but if they are, they're not even worth that cheap price.

Interested in hearing what they're like though because the price is definitely right.


----------



## liamhh

Just bought six lures,hooks and rings will be crap quality but will see how they go if not they are still a cheap key ring.


----------



## Barrabundy

GlenelgKiller said:


> http://wlure.com/product_info.php?products_id=721&osCsid=41c7d0b0e117ff9c634f1084d8418780
> 
> WTF??? Catfish maybe


Cut the hook off and give it to the kids, better than the crap they get at mickey d's.


----------



## Thegaff

I never use hardbodies unless im going after lizards because im to paranoide about wasting my money on a bridge pylon so for the price i think they will be worth the investment.


----------



## Barrabundy

Thegaff said:


> I never use hardbodies unless im going after lizards because im to paranoide about wasting my money on a bridge pylon so for the price i think they will be worth the investment.


Don't worry, I've bought cheap lure before too. If they do the job they're worth the money and on the off chance they don't, you haven't forked out a heap of cash. It's a bit of an ask to attach close to $30 to the end of a skinny line and throw it around the place trying to hook something.


----------



## Thegaff

I do agree though they will defs need a new set of hooks on them though.


----------



## Thegaff

I just relised that they give you a small video for each lure, I think thats neat.


----------



## camel

In their soft lures section, some of the lures look suspiciously like Squidgies. I wonder if they manufacture for them or their supplier does. If they are Squidgies they'd be a good buy.


----------



## rino88

I've ordered a bunch of these lures to try, found them to be poor performing at best. They wobble erratically, spin in the water and the hooks...you could ride to London on them, although they'll break before you have a chance to depart :lol:

I just got some of their spinnerbait skirts because they were dirt cheap and the colours looked cool, seem ok. Plus I got some of their stick on lure eyes to zazz up some lures.

Not tried their soft plastics, I doubt they'd be able to stuff them up ;-) Just make sure you place an order over $10 so you get a tracking number.


----------



## 4weightfanatic

ryanmoken10 said:


> I've ordered a bunch of these lures to try, found them to be poor performing at best. They wobble erratically, spin in the water and the hooks...you could ride to London on them, although they'll break before you have a chance to depart :lol:
> 
> I just got some of their spinnerbait skirts because they were dirt cheap and the colours looked cool, seem ok. Plus I got some of their stick on lure eyes to zazz up some lures.
> 
> Not tried their soft plastics, I doubt they'd be able to stuff them up ;-) Just make sure you place an order over $10 so you get a tracking number.


I'm interested in the quality of the SB skirts and stick on eyes as these seem to look OK -I'd be using them in fly tying so tons cheaper than a fly shop. Cheers Pat.


----------



## rino88

4weightfanatic said:


> ryanmoken10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered a bunch of these lures to try, found them to be poor performing at best. They wobble erratically, spin in the water and the hooks...you could ride to London on them, although they'll break before you have a chance to depart :lol:
> 
> I just got some of their spinnerbait skirts because they were dirt cheap and the colours looked cool, seem ok. Plus I got some of their stick on lure eyes to zazz up some lures.
> 
> Not tried their soft plastics, I doubt they'd be able to stuff them up ;-) Just make sure you place an order over $10 so you get a tracking number.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in the quality of the SB skirts and stick on eyes as these seem to look OK -I'd be using them in fly tying so tons cheaper than a fly shop. Cheers Pat.
Click to expand...

They are worth giving a go for the price, I bought them to give a go at making some of the Squidgy Lobby craws Stralo has been flashing around...still haven't gotten around to doing it yet :? They feel like decent quality and stretch a fair bit before breaking. The eyes are good, I'd use a bit of glue to be on the safe side when sticking them on anything though.


----------



## camel

My order from this Company arrived today. I ordered a few packs of the soft plastics that looked like Squidgies. I'm pretty happy, they look and smell the same as squidgies and arrived in colours that I use. These would have to going out the back door of what ever factory manufactures for squidgies.


----------



## rino88

Looks good, pitty they didn't send you more of the darker coloured fish tails. I've ordered some of their complete spinner baits, thought for the price it's worth giving them a go. Should get some soft plastics too, especially if our asian friends are pumping them out like Squidgies.

Cheers!


----------



## camel

ryanmoken10 said:


> Should get some soft plastics too, especially if our asian friends are pumping them out like Squidgies.
> 
> Cheers!


I wouldn't say like. I'd say they are Squidgies. I'll take some more detailed photos of these lures next to a locally bought lure when I get home. I'd put money on them coming out the same factory. I must say most the hard bodies from this supplier look crap. But their softies look to be pretty good.


----------



## foxx1

How long did they take to arrive? I ordered some back on the 12th July.


----------



## camel

foxx1 said:


> How long did they take to arrive? I ordered some back on the 12th July.


I ordered on the 6th July. I only got them today. They were dumped at my post office on the 23rd without my knowledge due to a crappy contractor.


----------



## Barrabundy

Thanks for the feedback on your purchases, very informative.

With the soft plastics, what exactly are you paying for? There are a variety of prices shown and I assume they are the price per packet when purchasing that number of packets, is that right?

If that is the case, how many plastics are in each packet?


----------



## Guest

Top left hand of the screen has the number of lures in the batch.


----------



## Barrabundy

nezevic said:


> Top left hand of the screen has the number of lures in the batch.


GEEEEZ, I know where I'm getting my next lot of plastics from now!


----------



## camel

Yep, very good value. They stock the three main styles of plastics I use. So I'm happy.


----------



## rino88

Just ordered 3 packs of the fish tails. Should stock up the lure box for a little while


----------



## camel

Here's some comparison photos for everyone.

See if you can pick what ones cost me around a dollar each. And which ones cost a few cents each.


----------



## rino88




----------



## Thegaff

did they end up swimming alright?


----------



## camel

Thegaff said:


> did they end up swimming alright?


Asking about the soft plastics? If so, they swim perfect. And are in some of my favourite flathead colours. Last time I looked the squidgy fish profiles were on special for $3.50 per pack of 20. You don't get a choice in regards to the ratio of what colours, but the colours were as pictured. I got mostly pink in my pack.


----------



## fisherman123

i just brought some to, not to sure a bout the payment name though. "shoutain wang" i hope i get my lures and im not just shouting someone some wang


----------



## rino88

I got mine the other day. Seem a little softer than Squidgies and the colour prints are different, so I have a feeling they are just copies. They'll still work though!


----------

